# The Karma God shines in Dude again!!



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just ran 1.5 miles and I'm at 210!!! Rock on!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad you are working off all that gravy you washed down with cheap beer over Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> Glad you are working off all that gravy you washed down with cheap beer over Thanksgiving!


I resemble that STATEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE


----------



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

im at 181.3 this morning. 

I don't look better but I feel better


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Get some meal replacement shakes and drink them if you start losing weight. Also, take a good men's multi vitamin!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Did you say run? Were there bees or zombies behind you?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

You joke zombies I sometimes wonder in this American nightmare if they don't exist among us!! Ha just ran 1.5 im holding 211lbs!!! Damn holidays
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Dude... is that YOU???










:lol:


----------

